# How to charge for snow removal



## Rosa (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi my name is rosa we have been working in lawn care for a little over a year we are getting into the snow plow business but don't have any idea how to charge does any body have a price chart that they go by that is willing to share so we can get an idea ? If so would you 
Be able to email to me I would be so great-full my email is [email protected]


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

It's not that simple.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Everyone's costs are different so a price chart is unlikely. The only way you'll know what to charge is by knowing what it costs you. The labor, the insurance, the tax, fuel, etc. Once you know that, then multiply it by whatever percent profit you need to grow the business. It's overwhelming at first, but once you break it down it's not hard. and you'll probably screw yourself once or twice and under estimate a job...that's normal, so take on smaller jobs that if you lose your shirt on, it's not hundreds and not thousands...or worse.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Rosa;1750791 said:


> Hi my name is rosa we have been working in lawn care for a little over a year we are getting into the snow plow business but don't have any idea how to charge does any body have a price chart that they go by that is willing to share so we can get an idea ? If so would you
> Be able to email to me I would be so great-full my email is [email protected]


What part of Michigan are you in? What kind of equipment do you have? How much experience do any of you have plowing snow?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a snow plow truck that drove all the way from Illinois to where I live to plow snow.

There were 2 women and a man who were plowing snow in one of my customers driveways that must have been a whole lot cheaper than I was, as they only had to purchase 3 shovels and some aspirin for after shoveling a 3000 square foot driveway, and 42 steps to the front door of the house.

They were all really short people, dark hair with really nice brown tan skin. They must have made a lot of money stealing that customer of mine, as they never shut the car, or wipers off, the entire time I plowed two other driveways in the neighborhood. I guess I'll never get paid for that snow plowing and walk clearing I did for them back in January, now that they have their new service taking care of them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to get a hold of the snowplow expert in Michigan,goes by the screen name Birdseedd


----------



## Rosa (Feb 8, 2014)

We have 2 trucks 3 snow blowers for if one breaks down we are in the holland area we are currently working in Grand Rapids ,fennville and Allegan area this is a family Business any suggestions are great fully appreciated .do you charge by inches and length and withe .we don't want to over charge or under charge and end u paying out of pocket .


----------



## Rosa (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks this helps.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Rosa;1750854 said:


> We have 2 trucks 3 snow blowers for if one breaks down we are in the holland area we are currently working in Grand Rapids ,fennville and Allegan area this is a family Business any suggestions are great fully appreciated .do you charge by inches and length and withe .we don't want to over charge or under charge and end u paying out of pocket .


Holland area? Okay, that's easy. The going rate is $10 a driveway


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ha! That ****'s funny!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1750876 said:


> Ha! That ****'s funny!


Yes, funny & true:

http://holland.craigslist.org/for/4320143335.html


----------



## Rosa (Feb 8, 2014)

How about the ranches they are usually dirt driveways and about 2 cars wide and about 200 -300 feet long.we work a lot in fennville .


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rosa;1750891 said:


> How about the ranches they are usually dirt driveways and about 2 cars wide and about 200 -300 feet long.we work a lot in fennville .


I would definitely bump that up to $12!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

200-300 feet with snowblowers at 16-20 feet wide? Your just wasting your time, compared to a plow. Smaller drives are better for blowers in my opinion.

I've never plowed or used a snowblower on a dirt drive, have you? I keep picturing the scraper blade cutting into the dirt.

Give yourself a minimum number and go from there. Maybe $20 or $25 minimum to take the snowblower off the truck.

I hope your picking up on the sarcasm from Mr. $10 and $12.

Michael


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Rosa;1750891 said:


> How about the ranches they are usually dirt driveways and about 2 cars wide and about 200 -300 feet long.we work a lot in fennville .


Well it depends. If you are doing any salting, shoveling, snow blowing you would have charge a little bit more.


----------



## Rosa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah he is a funny guy !!!!!! Thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rosa;1750791 said:


> Hi my name is rosa we have been working in lawn care for a little over a year we are getting into the snow plow business but don't have any idea how to charge does any body have a price chart that they go by that is willing to share so we can get an idea ? If so would you
> Be able to email to me I would be so great-full my email is [email protected]


Try this website, https://www.taskeasy.com/ you can you it to get an idea of what to charge in your area. Just type in the address and "pin" the area to be plowed and the fee will appear. It's a place to start if you have no idea.

BTW the $10.00 thing is probably pretty accurate from what's behind posted here in the past.


----------



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

BUFF;1750982 said:


> Try this website, https://www.taskeasy.com/ you can you it to get an idea of what to charge in your area. Just type in the address and "pin" the area to be plowed and the fee will appear. It's a place to start if you have no idea.
> 
> BTW the $10.00 thing is probably pretty accurate from what's behind posted here in the past.


It says i should charge $58 for a driveway like mine..... I WISH!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ffmedjoe;1758018 said:


> It says i should charge $58 for a driveway like mine..... I WISH!!!


I've used it on a few places and it's not exact by any means IMO, but I'll give you an idea.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

I also am questioning my plowing....My boss bought a Western proplow for my truck and I am supposed to keep the docks, parking lot clean evry time it snows 2" or more. My insurance covers everything at no extra cost and was told I will be fine without a commercial policy since I only plow for family, my boss, ect.. I like it as I can do whatever I want with the plow and treat it as mine, but gas is expensive. My boss says I can "clock in" when I pull on the lot and pays me $20 for gas (which my truck uses right at $20/time usually) every time I plow. Am I getting enough $ ?? I get about $50 total/time.....taskeasy.com says cost estimate is around $300/time, but since my boss bought the plow......I feel like I need more $ for wear/tear on truck also. How much more should I ask for?


----------



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

chevy2003;1771040 said:


> I also am questioning my plowing....My boss bought a Western proplow for my truck and I am supposed to keep the docks, parking lot clean evry time it snows 2" or more. My insurance covers everything at no extra cost and was told I will be fine without a commercial policy since I only plow for family, my boss, ect.. I like it as I can do whatever I want with the plow and treat it as mine, but gas is expensive. My boss says I can "clock in" when I pull on the lot and pays me $20 for gas (which my truck uses right at $20/time usually) every time I plow. Am I getting enough $ ?? I get about $50 total/time.....taskeasy.com says cost estimate is around $300/time, but since my boss bought the plow......I feel like I need more $ for wear/tear on truck also. How much more should I ask for?


how long does it take?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Sure why don't you just pay your boss back the 6 grand he paid for your plow? Then you can charge him $80 an hour.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

chevy2003;1771040 said:


> I also am questioning my plowing....My boss bought a Western proplow for my truck and I am supposed to keep the docks, parking lot clean evry time it snows 2" or more. My insurance covers everything at no extra cost and was told I will be fine without a commercial policy since I only plow for family, my boss, ect.. I like it as I can do whatever I want with the plow and treat it as mine, but gas is expensive. My boss says I can "clock in" when I pull on the lot and pays me $20 for gas (which my truck uses right at $20/time usually) every time I plow. Am I getting enough $ ?? I get about $50 total/time.....taskeasy.com says cost estimate is around $300/time, but since my boss bought the plow......I feel like I need more $ for wear/tear on truck also. How much more should I ask for?


Your boss bought you the plow.

Your boss lets you use the plow as you want and that means all the side work you can do and keep all the money from that.

Your boss pays you extra everytime it snows and throws you $20 for gas on top of the pay for plowing.

Now you want to charge him as you are a business and he is a customer that has not paid out any money to set you up in business.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

FurFishGame;1771207 said:


> how long does it take?


It takes around 2 hours...1-1 1/2 hours if am pushing 2" to 3" snow and takes longer if more snow than that. From the other replies, sounds like I need to keep my mouth shut and push snow. My boss paid to set my truck up with new 200 amp alternater, belt, extra battery.....so i guess I need to take advantage and get side jobs. How close do you guys charge according to takeasy.com site?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Yup, im lost. Are you a full-time employee with him and then run a lawn/landscape business on the side? Or does he have the landscaping company and you work for him?

I triple dog dare you to tell him you want more money. Well see how quickly he rips that plow off your truck.

My truck doesn't burn through anymore gas then it normally would. I can plow my route during a big storm were it takes me 16 hours and still have about an 1/8 of a tank (22-24 gal tank).

Your plowing one lot for YOUR BOSS, how much wear and tear are you really putting on your truck? If you've got an 8' plow on a 1500 with no suspension upgrades then you should expect issues.

The seasons almost over, be happy you've been given a plow to make money. If there is a serious issue your not telling us then you need to take it up with your boss during the warm months.

edit: also I haven't used the takeeasy.com site but a few have said it is well over priced. I would have to guess I would charge somewhere around $200 to plow the lot.

Michael


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

chevy2003;1771316 said:


> It takes around 2 hours...1-1 1/2 hours if am pushing 2" to 3" snow and takes longer if more snow than that. From the other replies, sounds like I need to keep my mouth shut and push snow. My boss paid to set my truck up with new 200 amp alternater, belt, extra battery.....so i guess I need to take advantage and get side jobs. How close do you guys charge according to takeasy.com site?


Yeah dude. That's pretty ******

I'd plow it for free if someone did that for me


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

CowboysLC_DE;1771318 said:


> Yup, im lost. Are you a full-time employee with him and then run a lawn/landscape business on the side? Or does he have the landscaping company and you work for him?
> 
> I triple dog dare you to tell him you want more money. Well see how quickly he rips that plow off your truck.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am a full-time employee...no serious issues, its just that I went to the taskeasy.com and it got me all greedy!  But I wanted to make sure it sounded reasonable......


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I know up in the Northeast their price margins are more slim then mine as well as the great lakes area. They plow more often but I get paid more when I plow.
We're not trying to beat you up, but that's the easiest way to get our point across.

As a reference sub contractors in my area are paid $50-$80 with their own equipment. Guys using company equipment, from what I hear are paid $15-$20. Contractors themselves make $150-$200 an hour, with some lowball contractors only getting $75-$100 but you get them everywhere.

I would say to go out during storms and try to pick up a couple hours worth of driveways. Then you have to worry about insurance a little bit...i can't remember what you had said earlier about coverage.

Michael


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

CowboysLC_DE;1771340 said:


> I know up in the Northeast their price margins are more slim then mine as well as the great lakes area. They plow more often but I get paid more when I plow.
> We're not trying to beat you up, but that's the easiest way to get our point across.
> 
> As a reference sub contractors in my area are paid $50-$80 with their own equipment. Guys using company equipment, from what I hear are paid $15-$20. Contractors themselves make $150-$200 an hour, with some lowball contractors only getting $75-$100 but you get them everywhere.
> ...


Yeah its crazy around here. There are ads on craigslist for guys plowing any size lots starting at $25/time. My insurance agent says as long as I dont get "paid" to plow, I can keep my current policy which covers everything with no extra charge. Otherwise if I charge a customer and get paid, I would need a commercial policy which is another $50/month, I think he said. Of course what agents dont know, cant hurt, but if something happens you're SOL.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

JTVLandscaping;1750809 said:


> Everyone's costs are different so a price chart is unlikely. The only way you'll know what to charge is by knowing what it costs you. The labor, the insurance, the tax, fuel, etc. Once you know that, then multiply it by whatever percent profit you need to grow the business. It's overwhelming at first, but once you break it down it's not hard. and you'll probably screw yourself once or twice and under estimate a job...that's normal, so take on smaller jobs that if you lose your shirt on, it's not hundreds and not thousands...or worse.


So when the time comes that a plowguy needs to raise his rates, can he do it during plow season? Some insurance rates change at beginning of year in January and in order to compensate for that, that is why I ask the question. I know it sounds like slapping a customer in the face while he is pinned down, but with the mindset of keeping a profit margin...........?payup


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1750846 said:


> Here's a snow plow truck that drove all the way from Illinois to where I live to plow snow.
> 
> There were 2 women and a man who were plowing snow in one of my customers driveways that must have been a whole lot cheaper than I was, as they only had to purchase 3 shovels and some aspirin for after shoveling a 3000 square foot driveway, and 42 steps to the front door of the house.
> 
> They were all really short people, dark hair with really nice brown tan skin. They must have made a lot of money stealing that customer of mine, as they never shut the car, or wipers off, the entire time I plowed two other driveways in the neighborhood. I guess I'll never get paid for that snow plowing and walk clearing I did for them back in January, now that they have their new service taking care of them.


OMG what kind of windrow is that. That looks heavy, wet and insane.


----------

